
Show HN: Minimalist Life Tracking - kaues
https://kaue.me/log/
======
binwiederhier
Well that's a fun idea. A little tedious over time maybe. Make it an app and
automagic based on context/location/sensors and we're in business.

~~~
kaues
I think I am the only user for now. It takes discipline. It helps me focus and
do what I should to do.

